# Eagle Fishelite 480 Single Frequency Combo



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone have viewpoints on this finder?

Debating whether to go color but the almighty $$$ is ruling the decision.
Would not use GPS daily-just on occasion.

Thanks,
David


----------

